# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] [MAJ] Verlies, iron, blood and œufs mimosa aléatoires

## Tyler Durden

*MAJ:* Chers lecteurs, comme on aime bien le petit Durden et son projet, nous nous invitons à aller jeter un oeil sur le site indieDB et à voter pour celui-ci à l'occasion des Awards 2011. Si bien sûr vous pensez qu'il mérite le détour.
http://www.indiedb.com/games/verlies
 Normalement à ce stade de la news je devrais vous menacer de représailles sur votre famille si vous ne lui apportez pas votre soutient, mais il m'a trop harcelé par messagerie instantanée pour que je l'aide d'avantage... Toutefois, comme vous êtes sympa, je suis sûr que vous lui filerez un petit coup de pouce de vous même.

 -----
 C'est non sans émotions que je rédige cette news pour présenter mon premier jeu "fini" à la communauté qui a vu naître mes idées. (Oui ma mère a une gueule de forum crasseux rempli de vieux cons rabat-joie.) Oui je vous aime, mais on n'est pas là pour parler sentiments. On va parler magie, fer, sang et foutre.
 Verlies est donc un bon vieux Hack & Slash/Dungeon Crawler des familles. L'accent a été mis sur la difficulté, une difficulté faite pour stopper le joueur et non pour lui proposer une succession de donjons attendant sagement son passage, l'équilibrage a été un des processus les plus importants du développement, seuls les plus forts d'entre vous survivront.
 Les donjons sont générés de manière aléatoire ainsi que les ennemis, loot (armes, armures, sorts et objets en tout genre), et rencontres avec les différents PNJ. Face à des pièges présents pour vous tuer à chaque recoin ou coffre que vous croiserez, vous disposerez de 12 "métiers" vous permettant de façonner votre personnage comme vous l'entendez. L'économie a aussi fait l'objet du plus grand soin pour éviter de se retrouver avec des milliers de pièces d'or qui ne servent à rien. L'or a une vraie valeur et les choix seront cornéliens face aux différents services proposés par les PNJ.
 Le jeu est actuellement en phase finale d'équilibrage et sera disponible le 11 janvier prochain. En attendant vous pouvez visionner le trailer à cette adresse : http://cpc.cx/3rd

Voir la news (9 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DarzgL

J'en vois déjà qui vont bander dur devant ce que tu as fait  ::): 
En tout cas, content de savoir que tu n'as pas abandonné. Après tout ce temps sans infos sur Era et FOL, j'avais peur que ce soit vraiment fini.

----------


## Citwon

Ça a l'air rigolo mais pas très beau. GG quand même, ça a l'air carrément bien codé.

----------


## Zeppo

Je n'ai jamais testé de jeux "comme ça" (faute d'expressions appropriés), cette vue simili-fps des vieux rpgs.
Mais comme je suis fana de roguelike, je testerais ça dès que ça sortira.
En tout cas, j'aime bien la musique du trailer!

----------


## Dark Fread

Ce sera payant ?

----------


## Basique

J'ai une seule question par rapport au trailer. Pourquoi avoir fais une vue fps ? Pourquoi pas une vue au dessus ? J'arrive pas à trouver un seul avantage à ce choix...

----------


## Djinn42

Oldie assumé, j'aime.

----------


## Abaker

Même trop jeune pour avoir connu ce genre de RPG, je dois avouer que ça a du caractère.
Tu as touché ma curiosité, rendez vous en Janvier.

----------


## Radulphus

Ça a l'air très sympa, félicitations ! Pour essayer d'être un peu constructif, je trouve presque un peu dommage que le rendu des donjons semblent plutôt bien travaillés, tandis que l'interface est beaucoup plus spartiate, peut-être qu'une police plus lisible / sympa aiderait dans ce sens. Pour continuer à faire le chieur de service, le trailer donne une impression de plus trop savoir où on se trouve / où on va car les écrans s'enchaînent très vite. Une transition entre les écrans serait peut-être bénéfique ? Ou peut-être est-ce juste une impression sur le trailer.

Personnellement j'ai une nette préférence pour les dungeons crawler en vue fps, donc le choix me va très bien  :;): 

Question à deux roubles de quelqu'un qui n'a pas du tout suivi le projet, c'est basé sur quelles technologies ? Dark Fread a déjà posé la question de la gratuité ou non, je vais faire mon communiste : ça sera open source ?

Joli travail en tout cas, rendez-vous en janvier  ::):

----------


## Guest14712

Le trailer donne envie de se pencher dessus en tout cas et la musique est effectivement très sympa.

----------


## Louck

Il a une bonne tête ton jeu !! Je le testerais bien :D.

J'ai quelques remarques à la vue de la vidéo, mais j'attendrais le jeu en lui même pour pouvoir les poser  :;): . Sauf si tu les veux vraiment.


Petite question HS : Est ce que utiliser les ressources RPG Maker (dont les sons), même s'il n'y a pas de licence en France, c'est "légal" ? (Je ne dis pas ca pour ton jeu, mais c'est une question qui me trotte depuis des années  ::P: ).

----------


## George Sable

> peut-être qu'une police plus lisible / sympa aiderait dans ce sens.


Ouaip, je me faisais exactement la même réflexion.

----------


## Sejoten

Excellent!
Perso la police ne me dérange pas du tout. Par contre p-e travailler la couleur du fond, car le marron-orange pique un peu les yeux.

En tout cas je testerai ça avec plaisir, curieux de voir comment le jeu sera équilibré alors que les niveaux sont créés aléatoirement !

----------


## Drayke

Ca a l'air funny, on en reparle en Janvier alors  ::):

----------


## zabuza

Ouais ça a l'air pas mal, félicitations pour ce développement. Le style vue FPS change un peu.
Par contre on ne peut pas se déplacer avec les touches classiques, je veux dire pas de raccourci clavier ?

Sinon essaies de voir si tu peux le mettre sur des tablettes / smartphones, dépendant avec quoi tu l'a codé, il parait que c'est relativement rapide. Je suis persuadé que sur ces supports ce genre de jeu pourrait très bien fonctionner.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Sincèrement l'idée est sympa, mais il faudrait quand même rajouter un minimum d'animation sur tes monstres.

----------


## MrPapillon

C''est clair le  plus dur est fait, mais il manque un gros coup de polish. Il y a plein de  jeux indés qui font des trucs à l'ancienne en rajoutant quelques  éléments modernisant qui rajoutent du confort visuel tout en  restant dans l'esprit (la haute résolution en fait déjà partie d'ailleurs, mais aussi les petites animations un peu partout, des aplats moins moches, etc... ). Et puis l'interface est totalement hétérogène, on a de très jolies images pixellisées avec du charme  à côté de  trucs qui ressemblent à des tableaux moches de Vasarely et à gauche des émulateurs DOS.

----------


## Projet 154

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je trouve que ça a de la gueule (hormis deux-trois détails insignifiants déjà cités).

Ce côté old-school me donne envie.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Celui-là, il fait un tour dans mon tableau de bord

----------


## Rom1

Mais oui, ça y est, il l'a fait !!

Bravo mon Tyler, jte mets une pilule à SSF4 quand tu veux pour fêter ça !

----------


## Akodo

Et j'étais même pas au courant  ::sad::

----------


## Tyler Durden

_@Darzgl_ Héhé non, je dirais même que ça ne fait que commencer. C'est un truc qui me passionne et j’essaierai de viser plus haut à chaque fois.

_@Dark Fread_ Ce sera sur un modèle _"Pay What You Want"_ et/ou à un prix fixe si steam accepte le jeu dans son catalogue. Mon but n'est pas de m'enrichir mais de pouvoir financer le jeu d'après jusqu'à obtenir le "Era Vulgaris" dont je rêve encore.

_@Radulphus_ Pour la police tu parles sur les screens ou sur le trailer ? Car le trailer est effectivement pas de très bonne qualité, le jeu a un vrai rythme qu'on ne perçoit pas forcement dans ce dernier, ça influence probablement aussi ton impression de manque de repère dans le donjon, les beta-testeurs n'ont eu aucun problèmes à se repérer dans des donjons parfois immenses, une fois le clavier en main ce sera différent  :;): .

_@Zeppo et Duff_ La musique vient d'un artiste qui fait des trucs délicieusement retro qui colle parfaitement à l'ambiance que je voulais donner au titre, quand il m'a donné l'autorisation d'utiliser ses créations, j'ai sauté de joie.  ::):  Vous pouvez écouter ici : http://cpc.cx/3rD

_@lucskywalker_ J’utilise effectivement quelques ressources dont les sons basiques par facilité, même si j'ai trouvé plusieurs banques de sons sympas sur le net que je continue à fouiller pour remplacer le tout petit à petit.

_@Sejoten_ Ça c'est le truc dont je suis le plus fier, le jeu est aléatoire de A à Z, donjons, coffres, pièges, statistiques complètes des équipements ramassés, des sorts, puissance des monstres, apparition des PNJ etc... Avec ce qu'il faut de mécanismes invisibles pour l'équilibrage. C'est ce qui a été le plus difficile, j'ai 2 beta testeurs (plus moi) qui ont dosé le jeu non-stop pendant plus d'un mois pour l'équilibrer, et on est passé par tous les stades, jeu trop facile, trop dur, trop moyen... Et je dois avouer que le résultat est très satisfaisant.

_@Zabuza_ Le déplacement au clavier est implanté mais légèrement buggé, ce sera fixé pour la release.

_@BourrinDesBois et MrPapillion_ Bah clairement j'ai tout misé sur le système de jeu, le coté aléatoire et addictif, c'était le plus important. Le reste est clairement secondaire à mes yeux. Mais si le jeu a son petit succès je compte bien l'enrichir de contenu gratos sur conseils et envies des joueurs, et rendre plusieurs secteurs du jeu moddable, comme l'interface ou les graphismes par exemples.

_@Akodo_ Sérieux ? Il me semblait t'en avoir parlé... T'as qu'à étre présent sur Steam 24h/24 !  ::P:

----------


## Red

Donc c'est ici qu'on pourra venir balancer de longues diatribes haineuses histoire d'atténuer la frustration d'une deux cent soixante dix-huitième mort au même endroit ?  ::P: 

Et sinon une indication sur un éventuel prix Steam ?

----------


## MrPapillon

> _@BourrinDesBois et MrPapillion_ Bah clairement j'ai tout misé sur le système de jeu, le coté aléatoire et addictif, c'était le plus important. Le reste est clairement secondaire à mes yeux. Mais si le jeu a son petit succès je compte bien l'enrichir de contenu gratos sur conseils et envies des joueurs, et rendre plusieurs secteurs du jeu moddable, comme l'interface ou les graphismes par exemples.


Oui ça j'avais compris, mais ce n'est  jamais une excuse. Ce qui est une excuse c'est de mettre  de côté des trucs qui coûtent beaucoup en temps. C'est la différence entre le "travail d'amateur" et le travail d'horloger de grands jeux indés. Un bon exemple c'est Defcon d'Introvision qui est ultra minimaliste mais très correct visuellement. Minecraft aussi qui est beau dans son style (il suffit de comparer avec FortressCraft). J'ai l'impression que tu réfléchis un peu trop comme "qu'est ce que je voudrais en temps que joueur" et pas assez en "qu'est ce que le joueur veut mais qu'il sait pas".
Enfin je vais pas insister plus, mais c'est dommage de ne pas tenter le perfectionnisme à tous les niveaux.

----------


## Radulphus

@Tyler Durden : Pour la police je constate plus le problème sur les screens, sur la vidéo ça paraît plus "lissé", je pense que ça vient de la compression, et du coup c'est presque plus agréable. Par contre pour le problème de rythme, je pense effectivement que c'est pleinement lié à la vidéo  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Merci pour la réponse, du coup je relance de une : Verlies sera-t-il moddable ? Si oui, à quel point ?

----------


## Mephisto

Je peux répondre, connaissant bien la techno utilisée derrière.  ::rolleyes:: 

A mon avis, avec assez de travail derrière, pas mal de graphismes pourront être moddables, le seul bémol étant peut être une non-gestion de la transparence, encore que je suis pas sur. La musique pourra l'être en changeant simplement les fichiers sources et en les renommant comme il faut. Les différentes stats et données du jeu pourraient aussi être modifiables si tyler les stockent dans des fichiers .ini par exemple. 

C'est surtout au niveau du gameplay dans son fonctionnement que ça devrait pas pouvoir bouger. 

Sinon j'ai rien à ajouter, il sait tout le bien que je pense de son bébé et je suis pas peu fier de me dire que quelque part j'ai ma part de responsabilité si il en est là.  :Cigare: 

Edit : Et je vais le tanner pour qu'il enhance un peu l'interface, je suis pas fan des couleurs façon papier 70's non plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zak Blayde

Ça a l'air bien bon ça, j'ai hâte qu'il sorte !

----------


## frunzy

ça m'a fait penser à Land of lore en encore plus glauque, je me souviens que l'aspect "attaqué par surprise dans les angles morts" me faisait flipper, alors ton truc hardcore la... :mauviette:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bravo Tyler, j'ai déjà hâte d'y jouer et de me payer une bonne tranche de nostalgie. ::): 

Au passage, ton point'n'clic post apo, tu es toujours dessus ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

_@Red_ Bah ils entendent me faire profiter de leur expérience pour fixer un juste prix au produit. Mais ça devrait pas être très onéreux. Entre 140 et 200 euros quoi. 

_@MrPapillion_ L’excuse de _"mettre de côté des trucs qui coûtent beaucoup en temps"_ c'est aussi le meilleur moyen pour mener un projet à son terme quand on a une vie à concilier à coté (95% de mes journées), les cimetières vidéo-ludiques son remplis de projets qui sont morts-nés d'avoir été trop ambitieux pour un développeur amateur solo (Je sais de quoi je parle j'ai 8 autres projets au point mort). 

_@DarkFread_ Mephisto a bien répondu à la question  :;): .

_@Mephisto_ Mais je l'aime bien mon interface antique moi  ::): , et je suis pas le seul.

_@IrishCarBomb_ Si tu parles d'Era, ça avait évolué en Fallout-like (J'avais balancé plusieurs demo technique du déplacement du personnage), c'est en stand-by mais c'est toujours mon rêve. Avoir un jour une équipe permettant de le mener à son terme.

----------


## Zobi

mwé, autant l'effet oldies est sympa, autant ca aurait pu etre un peu plus moderne dans la finition...car l'effet diapo a chaque fois qu'on fait un déplacement...pas terrible...j'ai mis tous le trailer a comprendre que le joueur se déplaçait dans le jeu ^^
La zic a l'air sympa mais agaçante car repetitive...

pour le reste ça à l'air d'un jeu assez immersif et complet

---------- Post added at 19h14 ---------- Previous post was at 19h12 ----------

un jeu comme ça sur smartphone ce serait cool

----------


## Ketham

Putain mec, tu m'as renvoyé à l'époque où je jouais aux Blade of Exile et à Eschalon. La grosse madeleine de Proust dans la gueule. C'est où qu'on signe ?  ::wub::

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est pas trop ma came ce type de jeu, surtout qu'il va être supah dur d'après ce que tu dis. Par contre ça fait plaisir de voir que tu es arrivé au bout d'un projet. Respect.

----------


## Ze Venerable

Et bien félicitations, d'autant plus que tu l'as fait tout seul non ? Etant arrivé sur pc un peu tard je n'ai jamais tâté de ce genre de jeux, ça pourrait bien être l'occasion.

----------


## TheMothMan

Bravo, ça a l'air sympa, je suis curieux de tester ça.

Par contre j'aime pas non plus le fade vers le noir entre chaque déplacement.

J'ai un vieux projet de RPG qui traine dans un coin de mon cerveau et de mon disque dur, mais j'ai jamais eu le temps ni le courage d'aller aussi loin.

----------


## GROquiK

A voté ! Les RPG c'est pas trop mon truc, mais respect pour le travail de Tyler Durden.

----------


## Tyler Durden

_@Zobi et TheMothMan_ Pour la transition en fondue sur noir, ça rend beaucoup mieux une fois en jeu car on se déplace surtout en matant la carte, mais j'suis en train de bosser sur un truc plus sympa, zoom ou autre, je test.

_@Ze Venerable_ Yep, tout seul, quasiment 1 ans de dev... J'ai eu 2 acolytes pour la phase de beta-test (qui ont fait un super travail d'ailleurs) et mephisto qui m'a été d'une précieuse aide un nombre incalculable de fois.

----------


## alegria unknown

A voté !

----------

